# 01 maxima diagnosis



## c-man (Dec 4, 2005)

Having a problem with the max that maybe somone here can help me with.
My wife has a 01 maxima, after passing a slow moving truck the car just shut off on me. After pulling over I tried to start the car, it starts fine but only runs for a few seconds. It did this over and over until I finaly got it to run long enough to get it home. It ran fine but had a skip when excelerating. There is no visible problems, no liquids lost, no knocking or anything and no smoke. The check engine light is now on as well. The car has 98,000 miles on it and probably has never had plugs and wires changed.

I want to do the self diagnosis befor taking it to the dealership. I followed the instructions at vbxmaxima.com on performing self diagnosis but I dont see the testmode selector screw on my ecu. Is this different for 01 maximas, do you do self diagnosis different on the 01 maxima?

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

well, the first thing you should do is check the spark plugs. And no the self daignosis is the same. Let me find some more info and Ill post later. but for now check the spark plugs.

You need to take this plate off...









the selector is behind the plate ...









Follow all the instructions carefully otherwise you'll end up erasing the codes


----------



## c-man (Dec 4, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> well, the first thing you should do is check the spark plugs. And no the self daignosis is the same. Let me find some more info and Ill post later. but for now check the spark plugs.
> 
> You need to take this plate off...
> 
> ...


yea I plan to check the plugs, probably the problem considering milage, atleast I hope. The ecu though, ours does not have the selector. I removed the plate beside the gas pedal and I see the ecu but the little selector screw is not there. Its just blank on the side that faces the pedals


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL, that's right I for got. Take the car to a local autozone and have them check it or if you dont have a local autozone then take it to either AAmco or EMF (emission test facility), I think the EMF charges 15 bucks tho.


----------



## c-man (Dec 4, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> LOL, that's right I for got. Take the car to a local autozone and have them check it or if you dont have a local autozone then take it to either AAmco or EMF (emission test facility), I think the EMF charges 15 bucks tho.


so is there no way to perform diagnosis on the 01's yourself?
Took it to dealer, turned out to be mass air sensor. The car had a k&n filter on it from previous owner, dirt got past it and fried masss air sensor. 
im out of $700 because of a stupid air filter


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

c-man said:


> so is there no way to perform diagnosis on the 01's yourself?
> Took it to dealer, turned out to be mass air sensor. The car had a k&n filter on it from previous owner, dirt got past it and fried masss air sensor.
> im out of $700 because of a stupid air filter


For future reference, you can buy a 2001 MAF for $90 and DIY in about 10 mins.


----------

